# Notebook - Centrino aber welches ?



## devStorm (10. Oktober 2003)

hallo ich möchte mir ein notebook mit der neuen centrinum technologie kaufen. jedoch kann ich mich nicht entscheiden. 

also in der engen auswahl steht der bullman mit folgender ausstattung: bullman vk5 ,15" tft, 8x/24x/24x/10x, 40GB, Intel 1,3Ghz,256mb ram, ati mobility 9000, laufzeit des notebooks ca. 5 stunden. habe so einen test aus der ct, da hat er doch mehrere vorteile als der asus m2400n und der samsungx10.

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? also ich möchte damit programmieren, mobil sein, ab und an 3d spiele spielen, und robust und leicht soll es sein. ach ja und der preis sollte nicht höher als 1800€ sein. 

ich bitte um hilfe, oder kann mir jemand ein notebook, webseite empfehlen wo ich selbst nachlesen kann ?

danke im voraus

andrej


----------

